# Dish Home -- Customer Sopport



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

When will customer support on Dish Home be available?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

It's now working on my 4700 (upgraded to 4900) receiver. You can view your statement, pay your bill, and add (but not drop) a la carte channels. As with the rest of the Open TV apps, it is painfully slow.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I have a 501. Does any have Customer Support working on 501 with version 165 software?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cws80us _
> *You can view your statement, pay your bill, and add (but not drop) a la carte channels.*


I've been told that to get TCM and AMC I'd have to get their AT-100 package. This would be a waste as I'm not interested in the other 98 channels. Using Dish Home customer support, will it be possible for me to get only these 2 channels?

- Bill


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I've been told that to get TCM and AMC I'd have to get their AT-100 package. This would be a waste as I'm not interested in the other 98 channels. Using Dish Home customer support, will it be possible for me to get only these 2 channels?*


Short answer because I go to work early this morning and I'm still at home: No because the programming contracts with the program providers often specify which tier of service the channel goes into, what additional channels are carried, etc. Otherwise, I would jettison ESPN and the RSNs. It's all in the name of potential eyeballs.


----------

